
It’s All Just Beginning - bdr
https://thepointmag.com/examined-life/its-all-just-beginning/
======
sigmaprimus
Tough situation to be in, I feel bad for the author. TBH I only read the
article up to the point it became a rant IMO.

Still I don't want to discourage anyone from writing and sharing their
experience and feelings as I believe it will provide valuable insight for
future generations to understand how people experienced the great quarantine
of 2020.

